# Hood's Sarsaparilla Question



## GuntherHess (Nov 5, 2005)

Does anyone know how common the version of Hood's Sarsaparilla is that has the word APOTHECARIES peened out on it?


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2005)

The Hood's with APOTHECARIES is the older variety. They seem to be a little scarcer than the one without, but are still fairly common. There was one listed on Antique Bottle trader for $25. I also have one in my lot that I currently have posted here for trade. Jim


----------



## KentOhio (Nov 5, 2005)

Any bottle with peened-out embossing is cool in my book. I've never seen a Hood's with and and would consider it rare. But that doesn't mean valuble. Are you thinking about buying one?


----------



## David E (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like there were two companies.
 HOOD'S COMPOUND EXTRACT
 SARSA PARILLA C.I. HOOD
 & Co Lowell., MASS55
 Aqua 8 3/4" x 2 7/8" x 1 3/4"

 HOODS SARSA PARILLA
 C.I. HOOD & Co LOWELL., MASS
 Bottle size and color same as above.

 And this one

 DR. J. C. HOOD &
 SARSAPARILLA LOUISVILLE., KY.
 John C. Hood was a physician from 1890 to 1960 and 
 directories referred to the Dr. J.C. Hood laboratory,
 under propriety medicines in 1900.
 Aqua 8 7/8" x 3" x 1 3/4"

 Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw one yesterday for a couple bucks. I normally ignore Hood's bottles but that one seemed a little odd. If I get it I'll post a photo.


----------



## KentOhio (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll buy it if you don't want it.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's mine. I figured 1890's maybe. The top looks tooled & it's that hinge mold with a 75 in the center of the indentation. It's loaded with seed bubbles (& a few big ones) mostly I liked the icy color. Thanks for bringin' that up though GH - I didn't know they made em with OUT  the apothecaries on the back. 

 Frank


----------



## wvbottlehead (Nov 7, 2005)

back


----------



## WhiteLighting (Nov 13, 2005)

i have 2 differnt types of this bottle,both are the same height,and base,lip...
 but one has what looks to be a more crudly made and also smaller embossing and IMO- is older than the common type,...
  I never seen a bott as you described and -wvbottlehead- posted,...
  can i get a few other shots of the bottle?....

 Im gonna also start a good dissusion about commons in and around the world,.....cause somtimes the most common bottle "minus clorax and sloans etc" are pretty rare to find in parts of the US or elsewhere.....


   well now theres 3 different types of "Hoods",anyone have a bottle with the same name/type thats differnt than whats posted/what i explained about my 2....?


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 13, 2005)

I have seen at least 5 different versions of Hoods Sarsaparilla.
 With/without Apothecaries, Varies Sizes, London version, etc...


----------

